# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  Упанишады

## Дмитрий Владимирович

Харе Кришна!
Планируется ли издание упанишад, пуран и самхит издательством "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст"?

----------


## vijitatma das

Пока нет.
Главное, для чего было создано наше издательство, - это публикация литературно-богословского наследия Шрилы Прабхупады, а также трудов ачарьев Гаудия-вайшнава-сампрадаи (таких как "Брихад-бхагаватамрита" Санатаны Госвами, "Таттва-сандарбха" Дживы Госвами и т.п.)

Конечно, неплохо было бы выпустить, например, Упанишады с комментариями выдающихся ачарьев прошлого, таких как Баладева Видьябхушана, но это дело более отдаленного будущего; пока у нас много более насущных проектов.

----------

